# TvFox



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Anyone using TVFOX abroad.I assume it is not available over here.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wot is it Cabby?

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

http://best-hd-antenna.com/tvfox-antenna-review-2017/


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like it's aimed at the American market Cabby. Their TV systems are very backward.

Ray.


----------

